# Plus size abayas



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I know a while back I posted a thread about plus size clothing- but since I have arrived in Dubai I have discovered that I do not really need more clothing I need more Abayas  

Does anyone have any recommendations for Plus Size Abayas that are not EXPENSIVE!?! 

I went to Mirdif City Center yesterday and all of the Abaya Shoppes wanted at least 2500 AED for ONE ABAYA

I need Extended size as I wear a size 30/32 in USA


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Go to Sharjah you will get the best for 400 aed the Islamic souk in amazing and gave 100000 sample of your request


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Even better, go to Ajman, "Sh. Humaid St., which is the main road in Ajman". You will get very good selection at excellent prices. They can also make to order. Well worth it.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I've also found inexpensive yet quite nice abayas in Satwa shops. Don't know about sizes, but they are much, much less expensive than 2500AED. Also many tailors in Satwa.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I am still not brave enough to do a lot of exploring yet but Inshallah I will be out and about in no time! Thank you so much for all the advice!


----------

